# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Los Angeles (Hoa Kỳ) - Thành phố thiên thần

## hangnt

_Nguồn: website báo Lao Động_

Được biết đến với kinh đô điện ảnh Hollywood và là nơi sinh sống của nhiều ngôi sao nổi tiếng thế giới, Los Angeles còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi vô số các bảo tàng, bờ biển dài tới 75km, cuộc sống sôi động về đêm và khí hậu ôn hòa.


Los Angeles - "thành phố của các thiên thần" - một trong những thành phố giàu có nhất thế giới và còn là thủ phủ của ngành công nghiệp giải trí và kinh đô điện ảnh hoa lệ. Đây cũng là trung tâm kinh doanh, thương mại, thời trang, khoa học, thể thao và công nghệ quốc tế. Thành phố đông dân thứ hai ở Hoa Kỳ luôn nhộn nhịp với các hoạt động sáng tạo và văn hóa.

Các nghệ sĩ quốc tế, các nhà văn, nhà làm phim, diễn viên, vũ công và nhạc sĩ cùng hội tụ khiến cho nơi đây luôn tấp nập, nhộn nhịp. Là chủ nhà của 54 liên hoan phim mỗi năm, các nhà hát mở cửa thường xuyên hàng tuần, các buổi hòa nhạc, chiếu phim, trình diễn nghệ thuật với lịch trình dài bất tận đảm bảo du khách không có phút giây nào cảm thấy nhàm chán khi ghé thăm Los Angeles.


Nhưng không dừng lại ở Hollywood và nghệ thuật trình diễn, đến Los Angeles khách du lịch còn được thưởng thức rất nhiều điểm ăn uống tuyệt ngon và tha hồ chọn mua các món hàng độc. Đồng thời, Los Angeles cũng tự hào với rất nhiều bảo tàng như viện bảo tàng J.Pause Getty, bảo tàng sáp Hollywood, bảo tàng nghệ thuật Los Angeles...


Với khí hậu Địa Trung Hải, thành phố Angeles quanh năm được hưởng ánh nắng mặt trời, địa hình đồng bằng là môi trường sống tự nhiên của nhiều loài thực vật bản địa, trong khi đó có thể tìm thấy các loại động vật như chó sói, sư tử và rắn ở các vùng núi xung quanh.

----------


## showluo

Hiện đại quá.
Nghe nói ở đây có cộng đồng người Việt sống ^^
Thành phố của các thiên thần à, nghe hay nhỷ

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Cũng là nơi trú ngụ của nhiều sao hollywood nữa ^^
Đến đây tham quan đúng là tuyệt vời

----------

